# AMSOIL



## RITTER (Mar 6, 2009)

Anybody use Amsoil in there VR6? I have 170,000 miles on my VR6 and I am thinking about switching over the full synthetic and if I am going to switch then I would like to use Amsoil.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: AMSOIL (RITTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RITTER* »_Anybody use Amsoil in there VR6? I have 170,000 miles on my VR6 and I am thinking about switching over the full synthetic and if I am going to switch then I would like to use Amsoil.
 
Go with 15-50 M-1 been running it in my daughters SLC VR corrado for 5+ years 45K plus miles she put on it and its @ 115K and the motor is quiet as a mouse on the original chain and guides . 
The car was on synthetic from the previous / original owner .







Bob.G
P.S. Stay away from Amsoil IMO . 
Ive heard and seen first hand too many bad experiences causing major problems .


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: AMSOIL (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
P.S. Stay away from Amsoil IMO . 
Ive heard and seen first hand too many bad experiences causing major problems .

Really? Can you give specific examples please? I would like ot know about that. Amsoil is one of the highest end oils out there.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: AMSOIL (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_
Really? Can you give specific examples please? I would like ot know about that. Amsoil is one of the highest end oils out there.
 
1) My nephew ran m-1 in his c-5 vette and then decided to try Amsoil did a fresh oil change and filter and then took it on a trip to Florida it burned 4 qts . Before this it never used ANY oil between oil changes. He changed back to M-1 and has not burned a drop like before using Amsoil. 
2) Engine builder that I know that builds only VW race engines and has built many try Amsoil in one of his engines after just a few laps the motor seized up. This is the one and only Engine failure the builder has ever had during 10 plus years of building them .


----------



## nutz4vws (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: AMSOIL (rracerguy717)*

I have been running AMSOIL in my 97 GTI VR6 for almost 30,000 miles and love it. I currently have just shy of 160,000 miles.


----------



## littlecjetta94 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: AMSOIL (nutz4vws)*

im running amsoil in my 98 2.0 and love it and its the number one selling synthic oil that we selling where i work. alot of vw drives use it with no problem.


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: AMSOIL (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ P.S. Stay away from Amsoil IMO . 
Ive heard and seen first hand too many bad experiences causing major problems .


I'd have to disagree.
I've been using Amsoil's 5w-40 European Car Formula since 10k miles and she now has just over 100k miles. I didn't make the switch to drive like a grandma either...


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: AMSOIL (silverstoned83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverstoned83* »_
I'd have to disagree.
I've been using Amsoil's 5w-40 European Car Formula since 10k miles and she now has just over 100k miles. I didn't make the switch to drive like a grandma either...

_Quote, originally posted by *silverstoned83* »_
I'd have to disagree.
I've been using Amsoil's 5w-40 European Car Formula since 10k miles and she now has just over 100k miles. I didn't make the switch to drive like a grandma either...

Can you do a UOA on Amsoil?


----------



## Evil_Charles (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: AMSOIL (rracerguy717)*

I have a hard time believing it caused problems. I might expect that sort of stuff if I used a cheap oil too long. I am not being mean of flaming anyone. I know that other peoples results to vary and some have bad experiences with various products. I am one of those guys who likes to see for myself since with so many opinions out there I find it difficult to know what they did. I don't race I just look for really good oil and when it comes to Amsoil I like to be able to tell someone who asks me wether to use it. I am not a dealer but _thinking about becoming one_. I do agree that there should be stuff out there like that which actually are high end products for those who want them.


----------



## PrecisionTuning.ca (May 6, 2005)

*Re: AMSOIL (Evil_Charles)*

AMSOIL is among some of the best oil money can buy. I have used them on my race car without any issue. Mobil is not even in same league as AMSOIL. 10 years ago Mobil was a real synthetic oil. Now it is nothing but a super market oil.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: AMSOIL (PrecisionTuning.ca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrecisionTuning.ca* »_AMSOIL is among some of the best oil money can buy. I have used them on my race car without any issue. Mobil is not even in same league as AMSOIL. 10 years ago Mobil was a real synthetic oil. Now it is nothing but a super market oil. 


I used Amsoil on my Supercharged 24V for about 20K miles with no issues...the only reason I stopped using it is because it is not on a VW approved list....I was always wondering why are they not on their list? I mean if their oil is good why wouldn't they send their oil for approval


----------



## PrecisionTuning.ca (May 6, 2005)

*Re: AMSOIL (rajvosa71000)*

It cost money to get that approval which means nothing


----------



## nltomba (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: AMSOIL (rajvosa71000)*

I asked amsoil that same question. Amsoil does not have the desire to be on VW's list.
I have been using 5W40 on my touareg V8 since 30k. I now have 108k and just changed out my tranny fluid with amsoil and also the gear lubes will be transferred to amsoil.
I use amsoil in my wife's accord hybrid and change every 25k. Not a drop of oillost between oilchanges.
In my ford expedition I used to own oil changes at 35k as recommended (with scheduled filterchanges) and never a problem. Sold it with 215 k
To the guy that had his engine seize up with amsoil?
Amsoil guarantees that engines do not blow up due to the use of amsoil. If that would be the case they would pay for a new one
Check their website

1.8T jettas en golfs have lots of sludge problems. Use Amsoil and you will not have that


_Modified by nltomba at 8:25 AM 6-29-2009_


----------



## littlecjetta94 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: AMSOIL (nltomba)*

i love amsoil. if i dont use it i use mobil 1. i usually can do 8k on one oil change and it all but looks new http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

